# D7000 - What lens?



## ashleysmithd (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,

It's difficult to make a decision as the camera isn't yet for sale nor are all the lens combinations Nikon claim to offer on their web site so I don't know the price difference between the kits.

I was originally looking at the 16-85mm, however from reading various reviews and it seems asthough it's probably better to get the 18-200mm instead.

I was originally thinking about a 16-85 kit lens and then later getting a 70-300mm Nikon.

Of course, the latter option will work out more expensive, but not by a mile.

What would people here do?

Thanks


----------



## ajkramer87 (Sep 23, 2010)

Id buy just the body and get a 35mm 1.8 or a 50 1.8 to start.


----------



## cnutco (Sep 23, 2010)

Primes are cheaper and great, but I would rather have the room of the zoom of your other choice.  If you have the 50 on there, then 50 is all you have to work with.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 23, 2010)

There are some brand-new Nikkor lenses introduced this last three weeks...I'd definitely NOT buy a prime lens as my first lens for a D7000. Get a zoom. Usage and budget will determine which models you can afford to choose from.


----------



## flea77 (Sep 24, 2010)

Very few people I know actually shoot much with primes, although a $100 50mm 1.8 might be a great start until you know what lens you really need. The biggest concern of course is what do you shoot? 

Allan


----------

